# Oil of Oregano



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How frequently can you use oil of oregano? I have bronchitis and this cough is literally keeping me up all night. Doctor gave me supportive care meds and they seemed to help for a couple of days but I'm back to almost continuous hard dry coughing. Natural coughing remedies aren't doing anything for me either.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Call you doctor or NP back and ask for cough syrup with codeine or phinergan. The little bit of mood altering med that's contained in the syrup will help relax your smooth muscle, which is surrounding your lungs, and maybe give some pain relief for your rib pain (I'm hazarding a guess that you've got some of that by this point). It'll also help you stay asleep. I also always offer hot tea with honey to my patients with a nasty cough. Good luck, sorry I don't know about the oil of oregano.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have prednisone, benzonatate and codeine cough syrup since Wednesday. Was starting to feel slightly better and today I'm back to square one. Also taking honey and ACV mixed.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Feel better soon!


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Karen, I am so sorry you are sick. I get bronchitis and sometimes pneumonia during allergy season and I know how awful it can be!

I do use oregano oil and I REALLY like the results. I put a drop or two in cayenne/ginger tea and that really helps to get the healing to progress. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry you are sick :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks. I ended up making a blend of all the oils I have that are helpful for bronchitis and I think it is helping. Tonight will tell if I get some sleep and not cough all night long.


----------

